# Oh, it's so frustrating...



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

...and very disheartening. 

{link removed by mod}

The second page of comments(for those of you who don't have a DA account)....all of those hidden comments are between the owner and I.

I told her the cage is way too small for 7 rats. She replies telling me that that was when the rats were younger so I just shrug it off. But I look through her pictures of her rats and glance at a comment and then take a second look. *She has 42 rats thanks to breeding petstore rats.*

So I go back and tell her it's dangerous to breed petstore rats, she comes back saying I'm harassing her and that she knows all about taking care of rats because she's had them for three years. I persist for a minute--even link her to here--then give up because she's, sadly, a lost cause.


I want to cry when I run into people like this, choosing to be ignorant of the truth when it comes to the life of the pets they claim to love so much.




Mrr....


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

sweet jesus, that's awful. maybe you can do that thing on dA where you find out where she is located and call someone on her? responsible breeders do not keep that many rats because they should be finding babies home asap, etc. i'm so sorry to see that.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know if you can do that...

But, in that same comment she said she had 42 rats, she also said she's not giving away a single pup.


-sigh- 

-snuggles Acid-


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oooohhhhh....I feel hurt. She blocked me. :3


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

clearly she's simply an ignorant b**** then. maybe i'll harrass her too. i'll give it a few days though, lol.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ha, that's not quite what I was intending with this post...

I just needed to vent.


....and here comes more.


She's 22. Jesus. She's a grown damned woman, she should have a job with which she can save up to buy a decent cage and she _should_ be mature enough to realize she's compromising the health of the animals she so dealry loves. Obvously, though, she's not.


Ok, I'm done, I swear. xD


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Collectors are sad.  I love ratties and want more! But I know I have a limit and nooooo babies!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I reported that deviation. Not sure if it is a violation, but I think animal abuse might go against DA's policy. I just used the 'report policy violation' link in the box next to where it says artist's comments in the lower right corner of those boxes.

I would just report it to DA, so she takes it down. I also posted a comment and tried to be a friendly as possible with it, no matter how agast I was.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

as frustrating as that is by posting the link you are dragging in "dirty laundry" which is not tolerated here. if you would like to vent your frustrations you may certainly do so, however please do not post link unless they are for the informational benefit of a rat owner for their rat. 

i will continue to let this thread be but do not post a link or mention names. if you want us to understand the picture then post the picture here is possible, if not we're just going to have go on based what you describe. 

to play devil's advocate however, it is difficult to see the real size of that cage from that picture. though i do agree it seems on the small side for 8 rats. the rats also don't look like babies young enough that they haven't been sexed and separated yet either though. but again the picture quality is definately lacking. the picture was also taken in 2004 so i would she has learned a lot since then. having had 29 rats in a house at once i don't know how she can manage over 40 but it seems to be working for her. and there is really no way for us to be able to tell what type of care and treatment these rats are getting from a few really old photos anyway.


----------



## visam (Jun 25, 2007)

Vixie said:


> ...and very disheartening.
> 
> (removed, thank you mods.)
> 
> ...


First of all, as another caretaker of these particular rats, I can assure you they have plenty of room and are well taken care of. We didn't breed all of our rats, we had bought some that were interestingly pregnant already and decided to keep the babies.

Secondly, I read your comments and it looked to me that you were being vindictive from the start. Your intentions are quite obvious now, now that you have posted a link on an outside forum on the hope to lead others to harass my girlfriend (even one member I see has said the "H word" already.)

We love our rats very much and do everything we can to keep them healthy, and to have happy, long lives. We don't keep our rats cramped in small cages, and we don't go on a breeding frenzy with pet store rats. Each rat is let out of its cage on a daily basis to insure they are able to play and runaround without being restricted by cage bars.

And lastly, you can understand why my girlfriend would be upset, as we do everything we can to make sure our rats are happy. But now people are going to her deviantART page on the sole intent to harass based on a simple misunderstanding and misinformation. You wouldn't like someone to go to your various websites and spread false accusations, I'd appreciate you not doing the same.

I'd appreciate it if you would do the mature thing and delete this thread promptly. Thank you, and have a good night.


----------



## visam (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like me commenting here was not needed, thank you "twitch" for being the levelheaded one, and not joining in the witch hunt that this has become.

Also, you are correct we took another look at the photograph and remembered that they were already separated by sex, those are only girl rats. But again, it was a temporary cage and they were only in there for no more than a week at that size, then we divided them amongst two other cages (one being a significantly larger cage.) That picture is showing its age, as we don't even own that cage anymore as it was difficult to change and just wasn't very convenient as getting the rats out proved to be troublesome.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I do believe I said to soneone else I did NOT intend to start a 'witch hunt' with this post.

And yes, even I was misinformed. I would have totally left her alone if she had told me what you have. I would still be a little irritated because she's breeding petstore rats but I can't do anything about that except what I did(tell her it's dangerous). So ther'es fault on both sides here.


I can't delete the thread.


----------



## visam (Jun 25, 2007)

Vixie said:


> I do believe I said to soneone else I did NOT intend to start a 'witch hunt' with this post.
> 
> And yes, even I was misinformed. I would have totally left her alone if she had told me what you have. I would still be a little irritated because she's breeding petstore rats but I can't do anything about that except what I did(tell her it's dangerous). So ther'es fault on both sides here.
> 
> ...


Good to hear, but it doesn't help when you provide a link. 

She did, but we'll just have to agree to disagree.

There's no need, the link was deleted and this little "tiff" is done as far as I can tell. Mistakes were made on both sides, and Rachel and I have learned a valuable lesson from all of this.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

visam said:


> Vixie said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe I said to soneone else I did NOT intend to start a 'witch hunt' with this post.
> ...


Btw, tell her her hair looks amazing for being constantly colored. :3


----------



## visam (Jun 25, 2007)

Vixie said:


> visam said:
> 
> 
> > Vixie said:
> ...


Will do!

Take care.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

such a sad thing


----------



## Akiko (Oct 10, 2007)

Vixie said:


> and she _should_ be mature enough to realize she's compromising the health of the animals she so dealry loves.


Exactly what we mean when we say that age doesnt necessarily mean maturity? I know you've seen those animal presinct (and other) shows where they find someone who is inappropriately breeding an animal and they go in to the house and pull out up to 50+ animals in horrible living conditions and poor health.
Shouldn't they make some sort of permit to breed any animal?
Although that might be hard since some pets get pregnant when the owner's don't want it.


----------

